

A Programming Interview Question Explored - lbrandy
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2008/08/a-programming-interview-question-explored/

======
lbrandy
While I was on vacation I wrote a whole bunch of essays on programming topics
that had been on my mind and decided to start posting them. This is the first.

~~~
swombat
It's pretty good! I liked it :-)

Keep'em coming.

